# Police Officer Frank Russo



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Frank Russo 
*Schaumburg Police Department
Illinois*
End of Watch: Saturday, November 1, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 47
*Tour of Duty:* 19 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, November 1, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Person
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Frank Russo suffered a fatal heart attack while struggling with a suspect following a foot pursuit. He and another officer work an off duty assignment and were attempting to arrest a man who was causing a disturbance at a local club.

The suspect and a friend fled the scene, and were pursued by the officers for approximately one block. As they began to struggle with the man Officer Russo collapsed.

His partner immediately called for assistance. Officer Russo was transported to a local hospital where he was pronounced dead a short time later.

Officer Russo had served with the agency for 19 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Agency Contact Information
Schaumburg Police Department
1000 W Schaumburg Road
Schaumbrg, IL 60193

Phone: (847) 882-3586

_*Please contact the Schaumburg Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

